
Ask HN: How do I sign up to FB with a fake name? - thesmileyone
So I left facebook 6 months ago (permadelete) and it was the best thing I did.<p>Unfortunatly I need a FB account to join a few groups that I am members of IRL as well as requiring a FB business account to run FB ads - you have to do it from a personal account and you are only allowed one.<p>I am fine with posting all my real info except I don&#x27;t want to use my real surname - because if you google my full name it comes up with all the companies I own, with full financial info available to the public (I live in the UK and companies house is transparent) I have had issues with people doing this in the past and deciding they don&#x27;t like me, they stuck in a 9-5 and me earning $xxx per day working 3 hours a day... etc. I would rather just avoid any conversation that involves money.<p>Say my name is James Bentley (it&#x27;s not) should I just sign up as James B, or James Bent, (not a stretch if you are googling someone though) or James Bughey or something completely unrelated?<p>Thank you
======
numpad
To me, it seems like you just came up with a question to brag about it. Come
up with anything you want or use "James B." if it makes you feel safe(r).

